# 003490 Fault Code



## pshabou (Mar 15, 2015)

Good morning everyone, 

Recently my car a 2013 BMW X5 140k miles was making a loud revving noise at stops. I kept driving, and the car overheated. I towed the truck to my house. Doing research, its was my radiator fan speeding up to make up for the engine heating up. I replaced the water pump and the thermostat using genuine parts from FCPEURO. Everything was fine, but now I get a CEL light with code 003490; "Map controlled thermostat, control: line break". I checked the electrical connector at the thermostat, as well as the fuses and everything is ok. I even cleaned the thermostat plug and wire out with electrical cleaner. Car doesn't over heat, everything runs fine. Every time I clear the code, it comes back. Its very annoying. Possible that I received a faulty thermostat?



Thanks for any help or suggestions, hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. 

Paul


----------



## TomSalzo (22 d ago)

Any help on this one yet? I'm getting same with 2014 X1. Thanks!


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

It means the wiring to the thermostat is broken. Is yours 100% ok?


----------



## TomSalzo (22 d ago)

Looks like this is a common issue and there’s a service bulletin extending warranty to 10/120000. I reset the SES but will get it fixed next time it pops.


----------

